# Rest in Peace, my beautiful Liberty.



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

My poor Bertie. :'( I was forced to end his 3 week battle with Columnaris today. After daily water changes in QT with salt treatment, he was only getting worse. He layed around all day. He only came up to try to eat and to get some air. The rest of the time he just sat gasping at the bottom of his jar. The Columnaris was eating away at his back. His scales there were completely gone... oh Bertie, I'm so so sorry. I'm seriously crying as I write this. I'm so upset. This is my first post in this section and I really didn't want it to come so soon. But my old boy was suffering, I couldn't watch him sit in pain anymore. I'm really upset though. He was the first betta I ever really connected with. I taught him to jump for food. I loved watching him explore and swim around, and he flared so violently sometimes... he was my favorite fishy. :'( I'm so sorry buddy. But we had a good 14 months together. <3 I'll always love you.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry :'( But he had a good life with you. He's up in Heaven now, and I bet he's with my Zekie and Zoiya in a nice big rice paddy somewhere.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your lovely boy.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you very much. I really appreciate it. Crys, I hope and pray he is. My mom let me get a new betta this afternoon at petco. :') He's a very beautiful young fancy delta tail. <3 I love him already. He is floating in his new 3 gallon. I will be posting pics of him in the picture section now.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

dawwww poor baby! at least hes not in pain and not in a rice paddie! hes wimming in the warm waters under rainbow bridge where theres loads of food and never any pain or cold or threat form other fishies


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you very much Abby! I know he's up there, he was such a cute, good fishy. <3


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

he was hes swimming with all the pretty fish we ahve all lost


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you. And he is! I hope he's livin it up up there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry that you lost Liberty. He was so pretty and it sounds like he had tons of personality. 

RIP fishy. You were loved.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you dramaqueen. 
Thank you Romad, he did have alot of personality. It was really hard letting go. But now his tank has a new inhabitant, a gorgeous young HM (looks like a Det atm) named Coral. Unless I change it.


----------



## STARLITE111 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about your baby. God Bless


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you very much. <3 I still miss him, but Coral is flourishing, and I'm glad Bertie's tank becomes the home of my new fishy who could have died in his petco cup.


----------



## STARLITE111 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Thank you very much. <3 I still miss him, but Coral is flourishing, and I'm glad Bertie's tank becomes the home of my new fishy who could have died in his petco cup.


I so agree. I got Prince from Pet SuperMarket. They had all the little containers next to each other. So I spread them apart. I mean they're already in stress and neglect.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sorry! i know how you feel...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you starlite! I do that too, and I move all baby fish to the front because the stress in harder on them in those cups. And thank you bettagirl.


----------



## Potential4Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

im sorry for your loss, may the goddess watch over him now that hes in her care


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Liberty.  He's a very pretty fish.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you very much guys.


----------

